

Show HN: Video For Our New Startup, Listnerd.com - stormen

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clT3eaRXnH8<p>Hey guys, we just finished the video for our new startup, Listnerd.com - and we'd love your take on it.<p>Listnerd is a startup that grew out of our passion for everything lists. At Listnerd, you can create interactive lists that you can share with your friends.<p>Anyhoo, video above. Any and all criticism greatly welcome!
======
Robby2012
I'm not sure if I get it, your product is about creating rated lists that you
can share and people can judge. It's like if you joined lists with surveys,
isn't it?

------
stormen
Clickable link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clT3eaRXnH8>

------
samstave
I think you have a good marketing video, though it doesnt tell me much of
anything about your product's features aside from "social"

I'd much prefer the audio overlaid over at least one user story.

"Top 10 Dinosaurs" is both uncompelling and not a user story.

How is this better than anything? If a user begins to create a list "Top 10
Dinosaurs" will it show me that one is already built and then link me to it?

If so, I can see this as a discouragement to use and adoption.

Anyway - the quality of the video was good, the content is, just to me
personally, lacking in information.

